# The 10 most under-rated guitarists of all time



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

Most of these players are well appreciated here, but here's one opinion:

Top 10 Most Underrated Guitarists Of All Time - See Who Made The List!


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Alex Lifeson? Underrated? Maybe in Zimbabwe, but certainly not in Canada.

George Harrison? Underrated? Ridiculous.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Brian May and Prince? Jeez. 

The only person on this list I really agreed with was Lindsey Buckingham. I'd throw in Andy Summers and Johnny Marr over any of the rest as more "underrated."


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Mick Mars is without doubt has the shittiest guitar playing to fame ratio.

Crue got me into metal - Shout at the Devil was literally it. I remember the house, the cassette player, the position I was sitting in and how it blew my young mind away.

Nevertheless, he's not technical nor tasteful (as much as you could be in a metal band).


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

List needed more Shawn Lane


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Agree with all comments so far. Complete bullshit.

True of Zappa however who is known only for his singing and sensitive lyrics.

Pick one, people... I say:

DAVE GREGORY of XTC.

At least half dozen things no one has done before, during or since.

Whats your choice for most under-rated? This could be a good thread.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Ian Crichton of Saga.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Fuck, I totally forgot Elliot Easton of The Cars! One of my favourite guitarists ever. Great tone and playing.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I always thought Mark Knoppfler was underrated. Not that he doesn't get respect, but I think he gets overlooked as one of the best guitar players EVER. Maybe it's because so much of his playing is understated (with some exceptions). Have a listen to Brothers In Arms, the song. The playing isn't in your face but MAN, it's stellar.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2016)

Brad Whitford over Joe Perry. IMO.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

O


JBFairthorne said:


> Alex Lifeson? Underrated? Maybe in Zimbabwe, but certainly not in Canada.
> 
> George Harrison? Underrated? Ridiculous.





hollowbody said:


> Brian May and Prince? Jeez.
> 
> The only person on this list I really agreed with was Lindsey Buckingham. I'd throw in Andy Summers and Johnny Marr over any of the rest as more "underrated."


I think they are all mostly underrated to the non-guitarist community. Most regular forks think guitar gods and think of Clapton, BB, Slash, EVH. They are household names.

I think John mayer is also underated to the general public. My 13 year old cousin has no idea how good Mr. body is a wonderland's blues chops are.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Izzy Stradlin deserves to be on the list. None of the rest of those guys are under rated - all of them are great, but apreciated as such (some moreso than others).

It's just clickbait though, so one should expect the usual suspects as far as guitar heros go (minus the super obvious ones, because they did say under rated after all).


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

The name of the website and all the exclamation marks told me every thing I needed to know. 
But I agree with cboutilier, it seems to be aimed more at rock fans (groupies?) than guitarists.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Didn't read their list, but David Lindley is at the top of my list.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

I have felt that Steve Hackett was an often overlooked virtuoso.

[video]


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I tend to avoid looking at lists like this now as, more often than not, they can piss me off and raise my blood pressure.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Robert1950 said:


> I tend to avoid looking at lists like this now as, more often than not, they can piss me off and raise my blood pressure.


Your avatar is Gumby Brain Specialist and you're worried about your blood pressure?


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Ian Crichton and Keith Scott come to mind.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Robert1950 said:


> I tend to avoid looking at lists like this now as, more often than not, they can piss me off and raise my blood pressure.


I just see it as proof that the world is getting dumber by the minute. 

Another guy that "don't get no respect" is Bruce Cockburn. That guy's got some serious chops!


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

dominic troiano anyone > ? not to famous but ...sorry if spelt wrong j


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> Your avatar is Gumby Brain Specialist and you're worried about your blood pressure?


Mine is,........ the (?),............ PATIENT !


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Robert1950 said:


> Mine is,........ the (?),............ PATIENT !


About the only one you can be sure about is the nurse....sometimes.


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

Another argument about who's the best, who's the most underrated etc. Can't we get it into our heads that people appreciate different aspects of the arts, in this case guitar playing? What may sounds like an excellent well-crafted solo to one person may sound like routine tripe, or even noise to another person.

Ask a jazz enthusiast to name 10 underrated guitarists. Chances are you will not recognize any of them. Ask a classical music buff to name some. Again different names come up.

Are these people wrong? Of course not, as the whole concept is based on personal taste.

Now let's look at criteria. Is it dexterity, creativity, stage presence, endurance, craftsmanship or a whole list of other skills? Different people look at different aspects to form their judgement. This has to be considered as well.

Then there is the business of being underrated. How are we basing this...on lack of fans, fewer hits on you tube, less concert attendance, a perceived lack of critical acclaim?

I remember an old forum years ago on another site where people were submitting the most ignorant insulting posts when someone asked who was a better guitarist, Clapton, Page or Beck. It was like a bunch of kids arguing whose father could beat up the other's.

C'mon people, buy, listen, study or emulate the guitarist you like. It has been said millions of times. There is no basis for argument when it comes to* personal taste*. And the article in question is just that...personal taste.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

adcandour said:


> Mick Mars is without doubt has the shittiest guitar playing to fame ratio.
> 
> Crue got me into metal - Shout at the Devil was literally it. I remember the house, the cassette player, the position I was sitting in and how it blew my young mind away.
> 
> Nevertheless, he's not technical nor tasteful (as much as you could be in a metal band).


ya, this is my genre....Mick Mars was the epitome of mediocre in those days. In an era of Picassos and Van Goghs, he was a housepainter.

And Neal Schon makes my top 10 list of most over-rated guitarists, not under rated.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Brad Whitford over Joe Perry. IMO.


Joe Perry gets OVER-rated IMO, esp over the Whitford because he "looks" more like a guitar god.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Krelf said:


> [Now] let's look at criteria. Is it dexterity, creativity, stage presence, endurance, craftsmanship or a whole list of other skills? Different people look at different aspects to form their judgement. This has to be considered as well.
> 
> Then there is the business of being underrated. How are we basing this...on lack of fans, fewer hits on you tube, less concert attendance, a perceived lack of critical acclaim?
> 
> ...


Dave Gregory. Under-rated because in spite of his undeniable, unique CREATIVITY, few guitar players seem to know who he is.

Could any of the thread participants have named him, if you were asked: what guitarist played for Brit pop band XTC?

Or how about: what "things" is KapnKrunch talking about that no one else plays? I can't even answer that because I have no musical vocabulary to describe those "things".

Just askin. Just sayin'...

That's MY criteria. The other categories (stage presence?) I have no opinion.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

KapnKrunch said:


> Dave Gregory. Under-rated because in spite of his undeniable, unique CREATIVITY, few guitar players seem to know who he is.
> 
> Could any of the thread participants have named him, if you were asked: what luthier played for Brit pop band XTC?
> 
> ...


?? - Dave Gregory is still around.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Krelf said:


> Another argument about who's the best, who's the most underrated etc. Can't we get it into our heads that people appreciate different aspects of the arts, in this case guitar playing? What may sounds like an excellent well-crafted solo to one person may sound like routine tripe, or even noise to another person.
> 
> Ask a jazz enthusiast to name 10 underrated guitarists. Chances are you will not recognize any of them. Ask a classical music buff to name some. Again different names come up.
> 
> ...


In regards to the original article, I agree. 

But I think the discussion that article creates, like in this string, are good. I don't want to try to make a case for someone, try to define criteria or compare different players/genres or anything, to me this is just a chance to introduce and be introduced to good players we weren't previously aware of. That's just a good thing, IMO.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Alex said:


> ?? - Dave Gregory is still around.


YOU ARE ABSOLUTELY RIGHT!

The obituary I read was for a different Dave Gregory. So sorry. Feel very foolish. Thanks for correcting that bit of stupidity.

Edited original post. My apologies.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Don't feel too bad. Gordon Lightfoot heard he was dead while listening to the radio on the way to work on morning. I doubt Mr. Gregory is aware of your guffaw.

"Dead" Singer Gordon Lightfoot Says He Feels Fine


----------



## rockinbluesfan (Mar 3, 2008)

Frank Marino gets my nod!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

fast eddie clark - fastway, motorhead
ed mundell - monster magnet
david johanessan - mustasch
mike moon - king diamond


just naming a few most of you have never heard of because, lists


----------

